
Dithering in Games, Part 1: Simple Quantization (2016) - atomlib
https://bartwronski.com/2016/10/30/dithering-part-one-simple-quantization/
======
n3k5
I usually think of dither as trading spatial or temporal resolution for
dynamic range. This quote reminded me that this isn't the full picture:

> _these computers_ […] _performed more accurately when flying on board the
> aircraft_ […] _the vibration from the aircraft reduced the error_

Just yesterday I came across a similar story without realising that it's
another example of dither. The latest episode (#300) of NSTAAF [0] contains a
bit about photorefractive keratectomy (the predecessor of Lasik). I don't want
to spoil the punchline too much more, so I'll just say that Dr. McDonald, the
first surgeon to try this on a living human, coined the term "trash compactor
patients".

Another thing I meant to reference would have been that page with those
stunning visual examples of what can be achieved by combining ordered
dithering with error diffusion in clever ways (it's not unlikely I got there
via HN not more than a month ago). You know the one I mean? Bummer;
unfortunately I didn't manage to find that link right now. But you can find
interesting papers by looking up 'structure-aware error diffusion' and 'hybrid
dithering'.

[0] [https://www.nosuchthingasafish.com/](https://www.nosuchthingasafish.com/)

~~~
WalterGR
_Another thing I meant to reference would have been that page with those
stunning visual examples of what can be achieved by combining ordered
dithering with error diffusion in clever ways (it 's not unlikely I got there
via HN not more than a month ago). You know the one I mean?_

This one?

Show HN: Ordered Error Diffusion Dithering (observablehq.com)

37 points by vanderZwan 20 days ago

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21682070](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21682070)

~~~
n3k5
That's the one; thank you very much!

------
aharris6
I built a simple web app for dithering basic images, in case anyone wants to
try some dithering of their own:

[https://ditherit.com](https://ditherit.com)

------
dang
This is part 1 of a series: [https://bartwronski.com/2016/10/30/dithering-in-
games-mini-s...](https://bartwronski.com/2016/10/30/dithering-in-games-mini-
series/). We changed the URL from that to the first post, since generally it's
better to link to one element of a list rather than to the list itself
([https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&que...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&query=by%3Adang%20list%20denominator&sort=byDate&type=comment)).

